

Making Privacy Based Social Networking a Reality - wenqinYe

Facebook without the data collection. The idea is to make a privacy oriented social networking site that does not make money from collecting huge amounts of information from their users--giving privacy back to the user instead of leaving it in the hands of big corporations.
However, this is still just a pipe dream; thus, I am looking for privacy minded people who are willing to take a couple minutes out of their coffee break for an online interview to discuss their social media privacy problems and help make this a reality.<p>If you are interested please message me at me email: wenqinye1@gmail.com.<p>Thank you :)
======
james-bronze
Something like Ello?

